# Purple pumilio?!?!



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I have just seen a purple pumilio here is a picture all I can say is WOW thats a nice looking frog. 

Anyone working with this morph?? Its called D. pumilio cauchero


<Copyright Image Snipped, Catfur>
Here is a link to the image: http://tinyurl.com/flag2


Cheers!
Adam


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

that is very vibrant! love the color....


----------



## dartdude (Mar 28, 2005)

I wonder if the flash is making it look purple? It could be blue like the darkland morph.

Adam


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Where'd the picture go?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The Geocities page it's on it unavailable. Someone probably yanked the pic because it was hotlinked.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

After some poking around it seems that "cauchero" is part of the Escudo morph, which ranges from bright solid blue to bright solid red and varying degress of red/blue legs in between (a slight red tinge here would be giving the purpleness on the back).


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

well this whole frog was purple.......


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I know, I saw the pic (when it was working). Geocities, where it's being hosted is probibly getting way too much bandwidth usage so its not coming up much. Here is another link to the same picture hosted on a different site.

The frog is bright blue with a kind of purplish over cast on the dorsal areas on the body (back, legs). These are the same areas that are red in the Escudos that are mostly red, so in this animal its like the red was so weak, it just turned the frog purplish.

The Escudos range from blue to red, and all the varieties in between, shouldn't be that suprising that there are purplish ones in the population.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Corey. That is a stunning frog. I guess it has just the right mix of blue and red to give it the purple mix. I have seen other pumilio that have this same mix but you can actually make out the two different colors.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Now _that's_ a Pumilio I'd like to work with. Very attention grabbing frog. I'm assuming these aren't commonly available, so where do they show up at?



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Europe.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

*That frog would look great in my new chartreuse colored Selaginella.  *


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Could this be an 'Escuado de Varagues' morph? I don't know much about the pumilio morphs and if this one is in the hobby, but it looks similar to me. I saw it on the tropical experience morphguide.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW, unbelievable color! That is soo cool. With a frog that color you could have a theme color in your viv with plants that only flower in tones of blue and purple. :lol: 

Seriously though, wow. I never thought there really was such a thing.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

That picture was taken frome http://www.dendrobase.de/show.cgi?a=Den ... &c=ENG&d=0 . It is a gorgeous frog though,

ed parker


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i like this morph even better...


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Just so folks know, Escudo de Veraguas ("The Shield of Veraguas") is the most remote of the islands in the Bocas del Toro Archipelago- A solid half day by boat from Bastimentos and Colon. The island is host to a rather large number of endemic species- it has it's own wren, and hummingbird. The habitat is rather different as well. Hard to get to.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

That thing is crazy looking. Man I love these creatures! There are just so many different sizes, colors, patterens and behaviors. As always some great pictures of some beautiful frogs!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

wow what a great website


----------

